# Prospero Burns delayed...



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Bad news all. Dan Abnett has had to delay the release of his Space Wolf horus heresy novel Prospero Burns due to health issues. It will now be released in January 2011 as apposed to april/may 2010.



> Due to author Dan Abnett’s health issues, the Horus Heresy novel Prospero Burns will now be published in Jan 2011. This novel chronicles the epic story of the Space Wolves and their dire battle with the Thousand Sons. It provides a counterpoint to A Thousand Sons, which tells the story from the Traitor Legion’s perspective and is published in March 2010.
> 
> The Horus Heresy series continues to go from strength-to-strength throughout 2010, with three major new novels and three original audio dramas. For a full list of 2010 titles please visit the Black Library website at www.blacklibrary.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Commander_Culln said:


> Bad news all. Dan Abnett has had to delay the release of his Space Wolf horus heresy novel Prospero Burns due to health issues. It will now be released in January 2011 as apposed to april/may 2010.


Aww, balls!

Despite being disappointed, I'd rather Abnett take the time off he needs to recover than push himself and have his condition worsen. Let's hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Dang, now we're going to just have the Thousand Sons perspective for a fair old while- looks like the SW are in for a bashing...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I did wonder if that would be the case, 
his health has been a problem for a little while now and I understand he's cancelled a lot of signings and a few other events.

It's a shame as when I met him at games day he seemed quite excited about this particular novel


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thoughts go out to Dan.

However considering _Prospero Burns_ is likely already finished and is onto the editing (etc) stage, I can't see it being delayed an entire year - I imagine we'll see the release sooner than Jan 2011, BL may have just issued that date as a 'worst case' scenario?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone actually know what's up with Mr Abnett? I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

On a brighter Abnett-related note, the next Gaunt's Ghosts omnibus is coming out April 1 according to Amazon...about bloody time too...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Dang, now we're going to just have the Thousand Sons perspective for a fair old while- looks like the SW are in for a bashing...


That was going to happen anyway.

He's sick?, oh well hope he gets better. But I imagine that its done, novels are usually done weeks or months in advance. Gav Thorpe posted that Path of the Warrior is finished but its not being released until July. Prospero Burns is most likely done or just needs a few final touches, I imagine it'll still be here this year.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

it's epilepsy, although it was initially misdiagnosed.
I think it will certainly be delayed as he was behind schedule a while ago


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am personally not bothered it is being pushed back. I am more worried about the health of Dan Abnett, he is to special to lose so I would rather that Prospero Burns is moved back than him not being able to write at all.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

:-( My thoughts are with him.

Sadly, this was the HH book that I was looking forward to the most; however Mr. Abnett's health is far more important in my humble opinion.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

From all accounts that I've heard, not only is Dan a top notch author, he's also a nice bloke and I wish him a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Indeed thoughts go out to him, he is an epic author...besides who would write epic novels and Ultramarines playwrite if no the big man himself?


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn, I was really looking forward to Dan's version of the story, my thoughts go out to him.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest i have decided to leave the HH series alone till they actually get back to the Horus portion of the fecking story, Dont get wrong 40k fiction is a good thing and more power to the writers, i dont feel i need to read about every single little portion of the heresy that happened to everyone involved, i cant help feeling that GW have turned the HH into a delprado magazine part work and are spinning the story out over as many books as possible for as long as we will keep buying them. When i started reading the books i thought cool , learn about horus's back story , learn how he fell to chaos and then read about the Heresy from either his point of veiw or people very close to him, i didnt need to read about some chump on calaban earning his spurs etc.

Dont get me wrong, the Heresy was a huge event that shaped the 40k universe and encompassed the galaxy, brother marines turning on each other, huge massive fleets beating each other to a pulp, but for gods sake get to the assault on terra already!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Dan, hes a badass writer. I'll go call Papa Nurgle now and discuss this epilepsia thing, maybe we can come to an agreement.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

it is my understanding that Epilepsy is a condition and not an illness. probably something Mr. Abnett with suffer from and cope with the rest of his life. Epilepsy, which is basically chronic fits of seisures, is not curable to my knowledge but is for the most part managable. in short i have no doubt Mr. Abnetts Prowess will allow him to be back at his lap top in no time writing for all his fans, he'll just have to avoid strobe lights and flashy web pages.

as for the space wolves point of view? well their little more then Khorne berzerkers anywho {a curse for burning my armies homeworld and forceing us to chaos} :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Some epilepsy is triggered by stress and if my experiences of trying to work with GW are anything to go by he will have plenty of that.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Dont get me wrong, the Heresy was a huge event that shaped the 40k universe and encompassed the galaxy, brother marines turning on each other, huge massive fleets beating each other to a pulp, but for gods sake get to the assault on terra already!


I for one love the foreplay - keep it dragging on!!!

And all the best to Dan!


----------

